

PayPal upgrade chaos prompts StatCounter to publicly slam the service - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/05/29/statcounter-slams-paypal-over-payment-glitches

======
redorb
Paypal isn't going anywhere soon... 1\. They have a massive lead in audience
2\. They are already the 'accepted' internet payment 3\. If Google can't
compete when losing money at trying who can?

<http://www.google.com/trends?q=paypal%2C+google+checkout>

------
tdavis
Bad for StatCounter, good for people like me who loathe PayPal with all their
being.

------
neovive
Just one more reason to consider alternative payment processors.

[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc77)

------
ivankirigin
PayPal is ripe to have someone eat their lunch.

~~~
dhbradshaw
Do it.

~~~
ivankirigin
on it

